# World Hide & Seek champion is



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Richard


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## iconnor (Nov 27, 2007)

Very good :lol: :lol:


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Nice one Richard......

cooeee ready or not, you can come out now, I think he was tyred....

Dave


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Not only 'tyred' but cold..... its a bit parky up there in Leicester.


Alan


Thinking of Uncle Norm and Auntie Sandra at this time.


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

He was heard to shout, "A hearse, a hearse, my kingdom for a hearse" Then they clamped him for overstaying his paid-for time.

Colin


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

ATOS have passed him 'fit for work' today

tony


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

A receipt from a Cobbler was found on the body and amazingly the company is still in business.

An Archeologist took the receipt and showed it to the owner. He looked at it and said "They'll be ready next Friday".


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

They haven't found him yet, the record holder that is

:wink:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

loddy is a smartie. :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Ok Rich111 is the current holder.
Dave p


----------



## bazzeruk (Sep 11, 2010)

Do miss Blackadder


----------

